# Hot or Not? (Book Edition)



## Philip Overby (May 6, 2014)

So I thought we could do a kind of game. This is kind of based on these insipid sites where you decide if someone is "hot" or not based on one picture of them. However, this isn't quite so insipid. I think...

Basically, post the name of a book you're thinking about reading, but not sure about. Or maybe a book you're just wondering about. The following poster will then make a very, very short (like Twitter short) version of why he or she liked the book or hated it (or felt indifferent).

An example:

Poster 1: The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien

Poster 2: Good, but too many eagles.

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (or Philosopher's Stone) by J.K. Rowling

Poster 3: Loved it and have read it a dozen times. 

(Another book)

I'll post the first book here. Love it or hate it?

*Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson*


----------



## druidofwinter (May 7, 2014)

Excellent! One of my favorite fantasy books. 

*The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss*


----------



## Philip Overby (May 10, 2014)

Reading it now. Really like it so far.

*The Hobbit*


----------



## Ireth (May 10, 2014)

Loved it since I was a kid. 

*The Dragonbone Chair by Tad Williams*


----------



## Scribble (May 13, 2014)

*HOT* I enjoyed the Dragonbone Chair by Tad Williams. It was a different kind of fantasy, the elements were familiar yet new and strange, the characters were interesting to me.

*The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch*


----------



## ACSmyth (May 13, 2014)

HOT! One of my favourites. I adore Locke, Jean, Calo and Galdo, and Bug. I've read it twice, and laughed a lot both times. And felt sad in the same places too. 

The Way of Shadows by Brent Weeks.


----------



## Chilari (May 13, 2014)

*NOT.* I couldn't get into it. Didn't find the characters compelling and the setting felt a bit RPG inspired.

*The Dresden Files by Jim Butcher*.


----------

